# How well do Platicsol transfers hold up



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

So how well do Platicsol transfers hold up, are they comparable with real screen printing?

I'm thinking of using white Platicsol transfers on black shirts, are they opaque enough so they look good and not transparent?

Any suggestions for a good vendor?

Thanks for any help...


----------



## bbtshirt14 (Dec 17, 2015)

transferexpress.com is a good vendor. They hold up pretty well, but not as long as good screen printing. I have noticed that the more ink the more likely to crack. Words and small images hold up well. Make sure you have a good heat press with pressure and time. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Some Platiscol transfers appear to last longer than others. I recall being told by a vender that he's last for at least three years..., come to learn he was figuring wearing the t-shirt once/month, you do the math! Quality transfer will last when applied correctly, get samples and do your own test's.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

they're ok but no where near as good as a direct print.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I would take a quality transfer over poor direct screen print every time. There are a lot of variables that go in to transfers, who made them, time, temperature, pressure. A good press is very important too. Better equipment does a better job, same as direct.
A quality transfer done correctly will last just as long as direct screen printing, with a lot less mess in your shop or home.

The biggest thing ive found is heat presses are kinda like microwaves. You have to dial in your press and really know the machine. Some like it hot, some need ridiculous pressure, some need more time.

It takes a lot of pressing shirts, looking at the result and washing / testing to get it right.

The thing is, direct screen printing is the same thing. Pressure, ink viscosity, flash temp, time. Big learning curve.

Lots of people dislike transfers because they think its simple and easy but dont have good results right away. Most of them would have the same results if they tried direct screen printing, only with a much bigger mess.

I have done both, but now i only do transfers. My shop is way cleaner an tidy, the results are very predicable, and i have plenty of happy repeat customers. (I also have a retail store, so i get 100's of a design done in transfers and print as needed) i do this for local businesses too, i take a deposit for 200 transfers, have them made and then print 50 or so shirts every 6 months or so. They get a price based on 200 shirts, i get steady buisiness. Everybody wins.

I have personal shirts that are 5,6 years old done with f&m $.15 transfer that look great with no cracking at all after 50-75 washes. (Working with them is another story, but they work if you put the time in learning your press)
I also have direct screen printed shirts from local businesses and clubs that look like sh*t after 10 washes. Now i have there business with transfers, lol.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I never answered your questions, lol.

White on black is tough, to be fully opaque they are going to be a thicker transfer. Versatrans ept would work great. There versatranz formula would not be opaque enough.
silver mountain are decent, kinda thick and i had a few to many mistakes from them.
Semo not nearly opaque enough, and if you do double white like they would recommend they are so thick they turn to mud when you try to press them.

I did 200 shirts, 50 hoodies with F&M fashion formula spot color transfers, white on black about 2 months ago. Came out FANTASTIC. 
Customer just ordered 300 more this week.
They are noticeably thicker than other fashion formula designs ive done, but still way better / thinner than their athletic (.15), or versatrans ept.


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

My plastisol transfer is suppose to be 380 degrees at 8 seconds, if you go longer than that will the transfers end up peeling off the shirt. What causes the transfer to peel after one wash.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

They are good in not able to invest into screen printing equipment and much less work. The final print will have a smooth flat and shiny finish.


----------

